
Xkcd: Exploits of a Mom - slacko
http://xkcd.com/327/
======
ColinWright
Well known here, and referenced many, _many_ times:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=bobby+table...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=bobby+tables)

